# I can find no packages for the PowerPC architecture



## MarkG108 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello.  I have an iBook G4 that I recently installed FreeBSD on.  It works quite well.  However, there are no packages that I can find for this architecture.  There are only ports, which take a long time to compile.  I notice on the FreeBSD site that the PowerPC architecture is described as "tier two", which states,


> The FreeBSD/ppc port is still a Tier 2 platform.  That means it is not being fully supported by our security officer, release engineers and toolchain maintainers.  However, it is supported by portmgr (package building).


The last statement, that it is supported by portmgr *(package building)* [emphasis intentionally added], is quite interesting to me. Does this mean that there are packages available somewhere for this architecture? And if not, does it mean that there should be packages available somewhere, and I can expect this sometime in the near future? If so, that would be great.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2020)

MarkG108 said:


> Does this mean that there are packages available somewhere for this architecture?


Only PowerPC64 I'm afraid.


----------



## MarkG108 (Mar 30, 2020)

Will there be packages for it in the near future?


----------



## MarkG108 (Mar 30, 2020)

To clarify why I'm interested, recently a friend came across a bunch of old Apple computers/laptops that a company was just going to dump in landfill.  He offered to take them to try and put them to good use (and I'm assisting).  Most of them are still quite usable, but need a modern OS, and FreeBSD would be a great candidate if there were packages available.  So, I hope that FreeBSD takes its commitment to Tier Two status for powerpc seriously.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 30, 2020)

It's a dead platform. Contrary to popular opinion, FreeBSD is not a museum OS.


----------



## MarkG108 (Mar 30, 2020)

Stopping hardware from going to landfill and making good use of it is an honorable use of software. I don't buy into the philosophy of planned obsolescence.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 30, 2020)

Does not matter. PPC is on life support and it won't get better. Be glad it hasn't been dropped (yet).


----------



## shkhln (Mar 30, 2020)

I apologize for the harsh tone. People asking for better support for 10+ years old hardware is my personal pet peeve. That's not how OS development works. This hardware failed to attract enough developer attention to get proper support when it was actually being sold. Why would there be more manpower available to it now?


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 30, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Why would there be more manpower available to it now?


It only takes one (in)sane man to develop a complete OS.


> It was created by American programmer Terry A. Davis, who developed it alone over the course of a decade


----------



## shkhln (Mar 30, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> It only takes one (in)sane man to develop a complete OS.



Runs on x86_64. Apparently God hates PPC Macs.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 31, 2020)

Try NetBSD, they have a reputation for supporting a wide array of hardware platforms. Or compile the packages yourself.


----------



## MarkG108 (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't been able to get the NetBSD install disk to work.  It won't boot up.  The OpenBSD install disk also had issues.  

I find a lot of the install disks for PowerPC, whether BSD or Linux, don't work, unfortunately.  So, kudos to the FreeBSD team for getting that working so well.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 31, 2020)

I like running stuff on esoteric hardware because it exposes assumptions.  It could also be viewed as a colossal waste of time for exposing assumptions nobody cares about...









						powerpc: Kernel panic on install
					

I'm having a problem installing on a PowerMac3,1 400Mhz where I trigger this patch.  https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=297466 https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2016-November/094009.html  It panics with "timed sleep before timers are working" and reboots...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I can understand ppc32 having no packages, as no in-production general purpose computers exist for it.  ppc64 at least has new chips and very expensive machines for it.


----------



## mark_j (Mar 31, 2020)

As I think I've mentioned previously, even macppc (PPC 32 bit) is a Tier 2 on NetBSD. That's not the same meaning as with FreeBSD, but it means it's not their focus.

However, they do maintain a pretty good set of compiled packages.

Yes, the install of NetBSD onto a PowerPC Mac is not just as straight forward as popping in a CD and clicking the mouse. You MUST follow the install instructions to the letter:


			Installation procedure for NetBSD/macppc 9.0
		

Specifically about Open Firmware. If you follow that it will install without problems [tm].

If you intend to go the NetBSD path, which I recommend, then join the mailing list port-macppc.


----------



## Fremen2001 (Sep 26, 2020)

I believe ppc platform is not dead yet, OpenPOWER is an example and there are still many ppc32 controllers out there, in fact the only open platform are ppc and risc v with arm being more and more relevant, the one lagging behind is x86-64 but this is not the place for such debate. I believe on a more constructive approach regarding "old platform", we should do the possible to preserve them as they are part of our history. So, if anyone need help I still have one G5 and three G4 I could use to "buildworld" and CONTRIBUTE to FreeBSD instead of telling people their platform is dead. Btw I'm right now working on porting golang on ppc64.
Happy hacking

Fremen


----------



## mark_j (Sep 28, 2020)

It is dead as concerns FreeBSD, but speaking only as the old 32 bit platform. NetBSD is still by far a better choice.


----------



## bobpegram (Apr 8, 2021)

I downloaded the Free BSD 13.0 RC5 ISo file TODAY! THERE IS AN APPARENTLY INSTALLABLE DVD FOR FREE BSD FOR THE POWERPC ARCHITECTURE. Somebody is lying!


----------



## mark_j (Apr 8, 2021)

That's the OS, not packages. This thread died a long time ago.


----------



## bobpegram (Apr 8, 2021)

mark_j said:


> That's the OS, not packages. This thread died a long time ago.


What good is the OS without any packages??? Why is the OS even offered if it is not usable? Is this run by people who want to torture others? Is there any other place to download enough parts of the OS to make it usable (with a graphical interface)? (honest question) I was going to make it look like the Mac OS and donate it to the Salvation Army with a lot of notes included inside for the buyer.

By the way, I first tried Free BSD 12.2, but it didn't work either. I assumed that since it was older and designated 'stable' the packages would still be available. After all, if they already exist why not let them remain available?

I also spent hours trying to make it work!


----------



## mark_j (Apr 9, 2021)

See message #14 where I recommend using NetBSD. It has good package support for the older Macs.

I don't know why FreeBSD offers a 32 bit version. Perhaps the packages are hidden somewhere I couldn't find? It is still usable, it's just that, skills prevailing, you would have to build all the packages yourself that you needed. Achievable, but very time consuming. In this case, either use NetBSD if you want to stick to BSD-ish OS or Linux (I'm sure they still support PowerPC32).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2021)

bobpegram said:


> Why is the OS even offered if it is not usable?


Why do you think _third party_ applications are part of the OS?


bobpegram said:


> I assumed that since it was older and designated 'stable' the packages would still be available.


I suggest you read up on what Tier 2 actually means. 









						Committer's Guide
					

Introductory information for FreeBSD committers




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

